# Global Warming Confirmed



## VictorBravo (Mar 26, 2012)

I am working hard trying to abandon my own faulty perceptions. Despite the fact that it is raining pretty hard, there is snow falling at the higher elevations in our valley, and ignoring my apparent need to wear a oilskin duster over a sweater to stay warm, I submit to the hard evidence of our modern instruments.

Global warming is indeed getting out of hand:

View attachment 2761


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2012)

Is that Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 26, 2012)

It must be Fahrenheit. The puddles aren't boiling but the chicken I left outside is almost done.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Liberal propaganda!!!!


----------



## Tim (Mar 26, 2012)

What if it is Kelvin?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 26, 2012)

Stuff like this only stands as long as you have no one doing the research.

This is what WSBTV found when they started digging into weather records for the state of Georgia.Surprising Spring-Summer Connection | Beyond The Forecast with David Chandley | www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2012)

Tim said:


> What if it is Kelvin?



I don't think there would be anyone around to report it, if it were Kelvin.


----------



## Tim (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, it would be pretty cold.


----------



## nwink (Mar 26, 2012)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> > What if it is Kelvin?
> ...



And if I remember right, the temperature in Kelvin is reported without a degree sign.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 26, 2012)

183 Kelvin converts to -130.27 Fahrenheit converts to -90 Celsius. Yep. Pretty cold!


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2012)

It's 18.3C with a burnt out bulb for the decimal point. Now I will be attacked as a hater for disproving global warming, reducing it to a myth. However, they might be "GOING GREEN" and letting people mentally insert the decimal point to save all of those evil fossil fuel generated kilowatt hours. -OR- The sign is broke, use the $1.99 Wal-Mart thermometer, that is screwed to the wall outside the window in the drive-through.


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 26, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> It's 18.3C with a burnt out bulb for the decimal point.



SKEPTIC!

But now chalk this up to the gnostic power of positive waiting. It gets cooler if we just wait long enough:

View attachment 2762


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 26, 2012)

If it gets cooler. screw in the 4 light bulbs that comprise the decimal point for extra warmth, before they force the sign to switch to high efficiency LED bulbs, that cost $50 each, and will be stolen and sold by "street merchants" in exchange for Tide detergent, or other personal items to keep warm.


----------



## jwright82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I remeber seeing like a day long rock concert on t.v. a few years ago trying to promote awarness of global warming. They kept asking all the bands to give things that we could do to slow down global warming. The stage was like 100 t.v. screens at least, I mean they were burning through some electricity at this thing (and they had like two other concerts worldwide, same set up). I felt like calling up and saying "hey I got an idea to slow down global warming turn off all those t.v. screens you hypocrits".


----------

